# AEP Land Question Concerning Rabbit



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I know this is a fishing forum, but was wondering if you guys saw a lot of rabbit there this year and if the terrain looks like good rabbit cover.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Scioto, they opened some more land at AEP. It's north of AEP and west of 83. Allot of this land is fields and ponds. Should be good for rabbit hunting. If you know AEP lands its just north of Windy Hill.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

There is a lot of cover on the banks of most of the ponds. A lot of sticker bushes and that stuff some call Russian Olive. There is cover everywhere. I am not sure about the rabbit population with all the yotes around there.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll check out that spot with google maps. If it turns out to be good, I'll let you know.


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesterday 12-28 around Cumberland there were rabbit hunters everywhere. More blaze orange than shotgun season. Listened to hounds running all day. Must have been a field trial or something. Good luck. Josh


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

The rabbit population has declined over the past 3-5 years. You use to be able to go there and just walk thru a field and limit out in a couple hours. Not near as good as it once was.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I've yet to make it to AEP because I thought I would give some of these state wildlife areas a try. Turns out they're pretty good rabbit hunting. Yet to limit out, but came close with 3 a few times. There a website with very good info about these areas. Just key in ohio wildlife areas and it should pop up for you.


----------

